# 2 Fragen zu Archäologie



## Flachtyp (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi !

Fragen:

1. Kann man eigentlich die grauen items die man anfangs herstellt getrost wegwerfen, oder sind die auch zu was nütze ?

2. Die mounts, die man durch den Beruf bekommen kann, fallen einfach so zufällig beim Ausgraben, oder wie kann man das verstehen ?


----------



## Beehatred (7. Dezember 2010)

hi.

Zu 1. kann ich dir sagen, dass du die grauen items ruhig wegwerfen kannst!!!

zu 2. bin ich mir nicht sicher. aber ich denke, dass du für die Mounts schon einen sehr hohen Skill brauchst um sie zu entdecken. Und denke die bekommt man auf den selben Weg, wie die grauen Items.


----------



## Flachtyp (7. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm, habe grade als nächste Fossilie den Auftrag für das "Fossile Jungtier" bekommen. Dafür braucht man 85 Fragmente, dann hab ichs ^^. 

Ich denke mal die mounts funtionieren genau so, oder ?


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Dezember 2010)

Ähm ...

WoW-Guide: Archäologie - Alle Infos zum neuen Sekundärberuf Archäologie aus WoW: Cataclysm

*hust*

Hoffe es hilft  ...


----------



## Flachtyp (8. Dezember 2010)

Den guide habe ich natürlich gelesen. Wie soll mir das jetzt helfen ?

...(hust) ?


----------



## Draceus (8. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Hmmm, habe grade als nächste Fossilie den Auftrag für das "Fossile Jungtier" bekommen. Dafür braucht man 85 Fragmente, dann hab ichs ^^.



Welchen Skill lvl hast du denn?


----------



## lord just (8. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Den guide habe ich natürlich gelesen. Wie soll mir das jetzt helfen ?
> 
> ...(hust) ?



im guide steht doch drinnen wie es abläuft. du hast bei jedem volk ein forschungsprojekt was erfüllt werden muss bis man das nächste angehen kann und das projekt kann man sich nicht aussuchen. wenn man sich dann noch ein paar beiträge in anderen foren durchließt dann ist es wohl auch zufall welches projekt man wann bekommt. so bekamen einige recht schnell das projekt fürs raptorpet und andere mit nem schon sehr viel höheren skill und mehr abgeschlossenen projekten warten noch immer drauf.


----------



## babbelfisch (9. Dezember 2010)

Also... Das Pet und den Raptor bekommst Du als ganz normalen "Auftrag", wie die grauen Items auch. Die sieht man ja auch am Anfang. Das ist skill-unabhaengig. Ich hab das Pet mit skill 131 bekommen (also den Auftrag) und den Raptor mit.... lass mich luegen ca. 230


----------



## Flachtyp (9. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, ok. Auf wowhead steht der Raptor bräuchte 100 Fragmente, damit dürfte dann wohl klar sein, daß er auch ein random-"Auftrag" ist.

Ich hatte als ich den pet-Auftrag bekam so 100-110 glaub ich.


----------



## Flachtyp (10. Dezember 2010)

HAB den Raptor jetzt ^^. Der Auftrag kommt zufällig bzw glücklich. Kostet 100 Fragmente...FREU ^^

JETZT auf die 450 hinarbeiten und dann gehts an das Insektenmount !!!



EDIT:

Also ich habe nun 450, kann aber in den neuen Gebieten keine Ausgrabungsstätten sehen, wieso ?


----------



## Rygel (12. Dezember 2010)

ich bin gerade auf stufe 110 und bin ein wenig planlos. die sachen, die ich in der oldworld ausbuddele sind grau und geben somit keine skillpunkte mehr . levelt man ab jetzt nur noch über die 5 archäologiepunkte, die man für das abschließen eines projekts bekommt   ?


----------



## Schlamm (12. Dezember 2010)

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob man die Pets und Mounts nur bei den "fossilen" Ausgrabungen bekommt, oder überall?


----------



## Laeneus (12. Dezember 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob man die Pets und Mounts nur bei den "fossilen" Ausgrabungen bekommt, oder überall?



Die Raptoren bei den Fossilien, die Drohne und Hand bei den Tol'vir und der Machagnom bei den Zwergen.


----------



## villain (12. Dezember 2010)

@flachtyp: liegt vielleicht daran, dass die stufe deines charkters zu niedrig ist. was dir als archäologiegebiet angezeigt wird, hängt immer von deinem archäologie skill UND von der stufe deines charackters ab. ein lvl 30 charakter wird auf der scherbenwelt karte keine archäologiegebite sehen mit skill 320. genauso wie der lvl 75 charakter mit einem skill von 120...


@rygel: ja, ist der einzige weg.


----------



## AlphaChris (12. Dezember 2010)

schaut mal bei der Wow Datenbank unter Berufe und dann Archäologie, da findet man die Gegenstände und welchen Völkern sie zugeordnet sind.

Skillpunkte durchs sammeln in der Welt gibt es nur bis 100 danach gibt es nur noch Skillpunkte über abschließen eines Projektes.

Jedes abgeschlossene Projekt gibt 5 Skillpunkte, daher rate ich euch bis 100 die fragmente nur zu sammeln und kein Projekt abzuschließen weil man kann fragmente ohne ende sammeln, wenn ihr dann skill 100 habt dann könnt ihr die projekte abschließen.

Um ca 150 skillpunkten bekommt man das erste rar (war bei mir und auch bei anderen so) / vielleicht wars auch nur ein komischer zufall

Ich bin jetzt skill 508, habe 2 haustiere, den fossilen Raptor (sieht super aus), 2 fun items und den schami kopf und die 60er brust.


Ich finde es eine super Sache, nur frag ich mich noch ob man mehr Fragmente der Tor'vir irgendwie erhalten kann, weil die teilen sich später den spawn mit Kalimdor.


MfG Chris


----------



## Sèv! (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin 

1. Glaube ich zu doof dafür 

2. nicht richtig informiert

Ich bin noch Skill 1/75 und habe jetzt ein paar Fragen :

Wenn die Ausgrabungsstätte BLAU ist,kann ich da etwas finden?

2. Wenn ich das grüne leuchten,oder das gelbe hab,und dann weiterlaufe in Richtung richtig,warum treibt der mich dann IMMER
AUS dem Gebiet raus bzw. ins rote rein?


----------



## Streubombe (12. Dezember 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob man die Pets und Mounts nur bei den "fossilen" Ausgrabungen bekommt, oder überall?


Die Buffed Datenbank ist sowas von genial, die beantwortet 99,92% aller Fragen. Genaugenommen stellt sich die Frage aber gar nicht, weil jedes Projekt die Sorte der Fragmente bestimmt. In diesem Fall sind es in der Tat Fossilien (ist ja auch naheliegend)


----------



## Dark_Lady (12. Dezember 2010)

Sev - du kannst in jedem markierten Gebiet was finden, egal welche farbe.

Und wegen dem blinken in rot, gelb und grün - vielleicht läufst du zu weit oder in die falsche Richtung? Immer in die Richtung laufen, in die die Linse des Teleskopes zeigt, wenns grün ist, auch einfach mal nur nen paar Schrittte, dann wieder Untersuchen - irgendwann taucht dann das Objekt auf.


----------



## MoccaCafee (12. Dezember 2010)

Also mein Dudu war Stufe 57 als Cata auf die Liveserver ging, da hab ich mir gleich Archäologie zugelegt und konnte dann z.B. mit Skill 1/75 in Tanaris schon Fragmente ausbuddeln obwohl das ein 40-45 gebiet ist


----------

